# North Korean Defense Minister Executed by Antiaircraft Fire, South Says



## pardus (May 12, 2015)

*Hyon Yong Chol reportedly killed for falling asleep at military events and showing disrespect to Kim Jong Un*

Ooops! Someone got a little complacent I guess.

I have to give it to that fat faced fuck Un (I guess that makes him 50% of a cUnt ), he is a creative little bastard when it comes to executions. I wonder if he has a wager with ISIS about this? http://www.wsj.com/articles/north-k...d-by-anti-aircraft-fire-south-says-1431483504


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 13, 2015)

I'd say let North Korea and ISIS duke it out, but given how underfed the NK army (or population for that matter) is fed, dunno how long a fight this would be....


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2015)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> I'd say let North Korea and ISIS duke it out, but given how underfed the NK army (or population for that matter) is fed, dunno how long a fight this would be....



Unless Un tells them "Look guys, ISIS has ALL the foods, take them out and it's party time at PF Changs!"


----------



## 0699 (May 13, 2015)

Guess he went out with a bang.


----------



## CDG (May 13, 2015)

Damn. SIX AA guns?  That is a lot of firepower for one dude. There couldn't have been much left.


----------



## AWP (May 13, 2015)

CDG said:


> Damn. SIX AA guns?  That is a lot of firepower for one dude. There couldn't have been much left.


 
That was probably the point. That many ZPU's or ZU's would leave a mark.


----------



## CDG (May 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> That was probably the point. That many ZPU's or ZU's would leave a mark.



I realize it was a statement method, even then.  1 ZSU 23-4 would have shredded him.  6 seems over the top, even for a psychopathic North Korean dictator with self-esteem issues.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 13, 2015)

Gotta get the whole battery in on it man, how else can you also make it a training exercise?


----------



## AWP (May 13, 2015)

CDG said:


> I realize it was a statement method, even then.  1 ZSU 23-4 would have shredded him.  6 seems over the top, even for a psychopathic North Korean dictator with self-esteem issues.


 
I imagine when you're that far gone nothing seems excessive.


----------



## Centermass (May 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> I have to give it to that fat faced fuck Un (I guess that makes him 50% of a cUnt ), he is a creative little bastard when it comes to executions.



I just read about this on another site and said the exact same thing.....


----------



## Queeg (May 13, 2015)

pardus said:


> I have to give it to that fat faced fuck Un (I guess that makes him 50% of a cUnt ), he is a creative little bastard when it comes to executions. I wonder if he has a wager with ISIS about this?


 
We should start a pool on how the next guy will get whacked.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 13, 2015)

0699 said:


> Guess he went out with a bang.



Literally.


----------



## Blizzard (May 13, 2015)

So, is everyone in a leadership position in that country batshit crazy or what?  At what point do a few of them look around the room knowing they could be next (for literally any reason) and say, hey, we need to band together and get rid of this guy (Un); ie a coup.  There must be a few people there that aren't completely void of any reason/common sense...but maybe not. :-/


----------



## Queeg (May 13, 2015)

Dear Leader's political enemies are everywhere, but so are his spies.  There are a few people that are not devoid of reason but they're outnumbered by those who don't want to eat a barrage of 14.5mm.


----------



## 0699 (May 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I imagine when you're that far gone nothing seems excessive.



Wait, which Glorious Leader are you talking about?  Kim or Hilary Clinton?


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2015)

> Mr. Hyon, a lifetime military man with a short political career, was appointed in June as minister of the People’s Armed Forces, *the fourth person to hold the post in 2½ years*. The *job consists of taking care of troops’ welfare*. Mr. Hyon is a likely candidate to raise objections to Mr. Kim’s demands, said Chang Yong-seok, a senior researcher at Seoul National University’s Institute for Peace and Unification.



OK...  ~6mo average tenure for the position....  taking care of the troops...  this surely shows Fearless Leader does not give a half a fuck about anything but himself.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 13, 2015)

I think he went that far overboard on the firepower so that there wasn't enough left for starving scroungers to eat, both the two and four legged variety that seem to be universally prevalent there.


----------



## devilbones (May 14, 2015)

I believe he is eliminating all of the bad influential members of legacy regime in order to reunite the peninsula in a good way.  He just needs to keep up the show a bit longer in order to break the spirit of anyone that may try to oppose his plan before freeing his people and allowing the reunification to occur.  Or maybe he is just nuts.


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2015)

devilbones said:


> I believe he is eliminating all of the bad influential members of legacy regime in order to reunite the peninsula in a good way.  He just needs to keep up the show a bit longer in order to break the spirit of anyone that may try to oppose his plan before freeing his people and allowing the reunification to occur.  Or maybe he is just nuts.



I'm assuming you're being sarcastic correct?


----------



## devilbones (May 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> I'm assuming you're being sarcastic correct?


Unless you agree :)


----------



## Grunt (May 14, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I think he went that far overboard on the firepower so that there wasn't enough left for starving scroungers to eat, both the two and four legged variety that seem to be universally prevalent there.



I think he is just lazy and cheap...

I think he wanted to eliminate and bury -- all in one move.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 14, 2015)

What can I say, I always felt there is no such thing as over kill.   I hope the others in his government notice this and figure out that they maybe next, unless they arrange a similar experience for Dear Leader.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 14, 2015)

Agoge said:


> I think he is just lazy and cheap...
> 
> I think he wanted to eliminate and bury -- all in one move.



I was being sarcastic. Lol


----------



## Grunt (May 14, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I was being sarcastic. Lol



I know...me too....

Well, maybe I was...


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2015)

devilbones said:


> Unless you agree :)


I agree the fat little fuck is crazier than a shithouse rat, or a kiwi, or a Marine.  The rest of it, notsomuch.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 15, 2015)

I wonder how long it will be, before this obliteration shows up on You Tube? Whoever posts it first, gets a cookie.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 15, 2015)

I think Un is so ronely.


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I think Un is so ronely.


Like this?


----------



## pardus (May 15, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I agree the fat little fuck is crazier than a shithouse rat, or a kiwi, or a Marine.  The rest of it, notsomuch.



Ah, Mr douchebag who insists on being called Troll vs troll. Kiwi is spelled with a capital first letter, you wanker.


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2015)

pardus said:


> Ah, Mr douchebag who insists on being called Troll vs troll. Kiwi is spelled with a capital first letter, you wanker.



Ah, Kiwi's are fruits or flightless birds anyway, capitalized or not, you cunt.


----------



## Trev (May 17, 2015)

Using AA to execute someone. These guys must really be bored. I guess forcing people's whole families into concentration camps for not working 7 days a week loses it's appeal.


----------



## Blizzard (May 19, 2015)

Next?
http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/19/asia/north-korea-kim-jong-un-terrapin-farm/index.html


----------



## Etype (May 20, 2015)

You know what they say...

Pictures, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dame (May 20, 2015)

Reminds me of little Anthony Fremont.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 21, 2015)

pardus said:


> I wonder if he has a wager with ISIS about this?



I think you may be right!

ISIS execute a man with a BAZOOKA in shocking new video - 

Vid is at the bottom of the story - F'd up

http://dailym.ai/1Elp1pF


----------



## pardus (May 22, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I think you may be right!
> 
> ISIS execute a man with a BAZOOKA in shocking new video -
> 
> ...



Meh. Hardly shocking. I wouldn't mind going out that way.


----------



## AWP (May 22, 2015)

This thing does make me laugh. A recent Game of Thrones episode has people up in arms, including a Senator on her Twitter account. The issue is the rape of a character who is allegedly in her teens. The act isn't shown but you see the beginning and hear it in action.

Yawn.

The show, whatever you think of it, has had numerous beheadings of people and animals, the killing of a fetus and the mom, torture (lots and lots of that), and whatever I'm forgetting. This clown in NK is no different and yet people are still shocked when he pulls some crap like this?

We're not going to do anything about it so what's the point to our anger?


----------



## pardus (May 22, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This thing does make me laugh. A recent Game of Thrones episode has people up in arms, including a Senator on her Twitter account. The issue is the rape of a character who is allegedly in her teens. The act isn't shown but you see the beginning and hear it in action.
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> ...



I saw a quote from the actress Sansa (Whatever), she said she thought the scene was "hot" lol
Suck on that feminists/liberals!


----------



## Dame (Feb 14, 2016)

Another One Bites the Dust
Indeed...


> North Korean leader Kim Jong Un has reportedly ordered the execution of his military chief, after he was found guilty of corruption and other offences.
> The reported execution of Ri Yong Gil, chief of the North Korean military’s general staff, is the latest in a series of killings and purges since Kim took power in 2011.
> ...
> Ri, who took up the top military job in 2013, was considered to be one of Kim’s most trusted aides - as he frequently accompanied the leader on tours of army units and factories.
> But speculation arose around his fate after he missed two key national events in North Korea - a meeting of senior ruling Workers’ Party officials, and a rally to celebrate the North’s rocket test.


Another One Bites The Dust: Kim Jong Un Executes Top Military Chief


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2016)

Jobs I do not want:

Al Qaeda/ Taliban/ Daesh #2
North Korean General Officer
Coach of the Cleveland Browns
Professor, Defense Against the Dark Arts


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 14, 2016)

Dame said:


> Another One Bites the Dust
> Indeed...
> 
> Another One Bites The Dust: Kim Jong Un Executes Top Military Chief



I am SHOCKED I tell you!


----------



## Grunt (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm still waiting to read where he had his barber killed!!!!!


----------



## Flagg (Feb 14, 2016)

'Lil Kim Jong Un is turning into a little Stalin.


----------



## Dame (Feb 14, 2016)

Apparently he's beaten dear old dad's record for eliminating friends/enemies up to this point in his regime.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Dame said:


> Apparently he's beaten dear old dad's record for eliminating friends/enemies up to this point in his regime.



If you ever wondered what it would be like to have a petulant child in charge of a country, you need only to follow N.Korea's current "Leader". There is no adult leadership to guide the child so he follows his impulses, treating people like toys on a gameboard. Imagin being a member of his inner circle, knowing he does not care if you live through the day or not.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 15, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If you ever wondered what it would be like to have a petulant child in charge of a country, you need only to follow N.Korea's current "Leader". There is no adult leadership to guide the child so he follows his impulses, treating people like toys on a gameboard. Imagin being a member of his inner circle, knowing he does not care if you live through the day or not.


Sounds like Trump or Clinton to me.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 15, 2016)

Unfortunately, regardless of his physical age...he has the mentality of a 5th grade bully who simply needs to be throat punched and shown what it is like to have someone else's will imposed upon him without his permission. 

He needs to be shown what it feels like to know that he is being "allowed" to live because someone else chose to allow it. 

Simply a cowardly bully!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2016)

Jobs with very short life expectancy:
ISIS/AQ/Taliban/Daesh  suicide vest tester.
N. Korean General


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 16, 2016)

AA fire.  That's..._harsh_.  Creative, but harsh.


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2016)

Add "Leadership of the Russian anti-doping agency to the list of jobs you don't want:

Russia anti-doping ex-chief Nikita Kamaev dies - BBC News



> Nikita Kamaev's death comes two months after he resigned his post following a doping scandal in Russian athletics.
> 
> His death comes just two weeks after that of Rusada founding chairman, Vyacheslav Sinev.



I'm sure this is a coincidence.



> Russia was* provisionally suspended* from international athletics, *including the Olympic Games*, in November by the International Association of Athletic Associations (IAAF).



Nevermind.


----------

